
Reddit is Down - jsight
http://www.redditstatus.com/incidents/npwvzvg4nnf8
======
orionblastar
Seems to be back up now.

~~~
jsight
Yeah, it does mostly seem to be back. With the talk of needing to "mend" the
database, I was sort of expecting it to take longer.

